# Sarah is 1 year old!



## sheplvr (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarah, my GSD mix rescue, is now 1 year old. A little over a year ago a friend rescued a female GSD mix on the side of the freeway. Little did she know that the dog was pregnant. The last one born, Sarah, developed puppy swimmers syndrome. She was set in a brace made from socks, with vet care and was released from care to be in good health. (All of the other 6 puppies had a different father and had to be put down due to distemper.) 

Sarah was the only survivor of the litter. She has a slight limp with her front right paw due to the joint problems after birth, but it doesn't slow her down at all. I try to watch her activity, but hard to do with the GSD part of her. (Everyone that sees her thinks she must be pure GSD, but I know that isn't true.)

I don't post much, but have read, learned, and put into practice, so much of what is shared. Thank you all for your suggestions.

Sarah has gone through advanced training, but I want her to do more. She is great on the leash, listening to me, obeying most of the time, etc. She needs to work on her greetings of other people because she gets excited to meet new friends and doesn't always want to stay. We are working on that.

I have always had a dog or two, but never one that just got in my heart and made paw prints all over it. :wub:

Her ears go up and down, but mostly down. Oh well.

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What an adorable and beautiful girl!! Congratulations to Sarah and her loving family on one 1 of a wonderful life of a great dog! Happy birthday, sweetheart!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sarah!! And many, many more to come..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a sweet face, I can see why her pawprints are on her heart...


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

Awwwwww. Happy birthday sarah.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sarah! She looks like a good girl, thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated 1st Birthday Sarah!! Wishing you lots of fun and treats. Sheplvr ,she is beautiful and you can tell from her picture very happy.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sarah! What makes you think she couldn't be pure bred? Sure looks like it to me. Anyhow, she is adorable.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy birthday sarah , you beautiful girl!


----------



## sheplvr (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the Happy Birthday wishes. Sarah had a good day. She is such a happy dog, that pretty much everyday is a good day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my what a story!
she is gorgeous
Happy Belated Birthday, Sarah!


----------

